# sewer hose



## Midnight04 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 2004 28rss and looking for a place to store the sewer hose. I was thinking about buying 5 inch pvc pipe and securing it to the rear bumper and keeping the sewer hose in the pve pipe. Looking for some ideas and recommendations.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The sewer hose should fit in the rear bumper. That's where most of us keep it. I keep a 10 and a 20 footer in there.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I agree with mike, just use the rear bumber as it is. Kirk


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I agree, Don't add the PVC, just pull the end plug out of the bumper and stuff your hose in there. Works like a charm!

Steve


----------



## Midnight04 (Mar 22, 2004)

My bumper is 4in x 4in and the ears on the sewer hose will not fit in the bumper. The ears on the end of the sewer hose are a hair bigger than the bumper. I think I will try and see how the PVC pipe will mount on the real bumper.

Thank you all.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mark,

I know what you mean about the ears. I found on mine at least that if you turn the fitting so it goes in with the ears towards the corners of the bumper, it will fit.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine fits in the bumper fine with the ears turned to the corners


----------



## Midnight04 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok I will give it a try in the bumper by turning the ears.

Thanks


----------



## Midnight04 (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I saw that Camping World has a hose container that mounts to the rear bumper and is cheaper than I can make it for. I will order it and ket you all know what I think of it.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I would buy some new ears if they won't fit inside the bumper. After all, the bumper is for made to carry the hose. However, I put some little rubber bolt covers over the screws that hold the chrome cover on the bumper. They were pretty sharp and I was afraid they might puncture the hose.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The only time my ears got stuck was when I poked my head inside the hole to see where the hose was.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Does the trailer come with a sewer hose? I thought it did. How else would you be able to unload at a dumping station?









Do I have to find one of those too?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The hose is not standard equipment.

My dealer included a sewer hose without me asking for it, plus a 25 ft drinking water hose, extra sewer hose adapters, and an electric converter plug so I can plug my camper into my house outlet (for when we camp in the cul-de-sac)! I was surprised to get all that stuff.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My dealer let me go on a shopping spree in their store. I got hoses, cords, sewer connection kits, cord adapters,toilet tissue, etc.

They made the mistake of trying to mess around with my trade in price after we agreed on something. I was mad enough to walk out of the deal...and they knew it.
They did a little A** kissing with the shopping spree, and I got the Equal-i-zer hitch and Prodigy controller for VERY LITTLE CASH. I guess not too many people use them around here. They had to ship it in from 5 hours away, and it was the first time they installed one. They killed half the day putting it on!









That's ok...they dislike me as much as I dislike them!








You mess with the bull...you get the horn!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> The only time my ears got stuck was when I poked my head inside the hole to see where the hose was.































...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

MaeJae,

you must be REALLY bored. 2004?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

camping479 said:


> The sewer hose should fit in the rear bumper. That's where most of us keep it. I keep a 10 and a 20 footer in there.
> 
> Mike


Ditto, we keep a 10 and 20 footer in there also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Midnight04 said:


> Ok I will give it a try in the bumper by turning the ears.
> 
> Thanks


I have the exact model and I had to back out 2 sheet metal screws in the bumper and then the sewer hose fit, with the ears in the corner. At first it looks like it won't go....but it will...just keep messing with it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> The only time my ears got stuck was when I poked my head inside the hole to see where the hose was.































...








[/quote]

LOL





















Too funny, do you hold your breath?


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I know what you mean about the ears. I found on mine at least that if you turn the fitting so it goes in with the ears towards the corners of the bumper, it will fit.
> 
> Mike


X2


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Okay, it's an old post. WTH -

http://excelrvs.com/ext_features.htm

click on Pivot EZ Sewer Hose. Works like a champ - just stuff it back into the big ol' pipe, no fuss, no muss. Not having to disconnect, drag, stuff the hose in the bumper means never having to say you're $hi**y.









Sluggo


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> *Okay, it's an old post. WTH - *
> 
> http://excelrvs.com/ext_features.htm
> 
> ...


Sorry.... I have a problem, OK!?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> The sewer hose should fit in the rear bumper. That's where most of us keep it. I keep a 10 and a 20 footer in there.
> 
> Mike


Ditto, we keep a 10 and 20 footer in there also.
[/quote]

Ditto here X2

Don


----------

